# NM ADBA show results!



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm getting my results via text, so I know they aren't complete, but here's what I know about how our kids did thus far.

*Show 1 - Judge Sam Villani*

Terra - 1st in 3-5 females
Matrix's Monk - 2nd in 3-5 males
Matrix's Kiddo - 2nd in CH of CH

*Show 2 - Judge Ceasar Davis

*Terra 2nd
Monk 2nd
Matrix's/Reloaded's CH Osiris - CH of CH
Matrix's/Reloaded's GCH Animatrix - 2nd in CHs

Does anybody have any more results?


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats on the class win, keep us updated on the second show, I hope you have someone taking pics. we were unable to attend (had to work since my wife insists on wasting our money on mortgage, electicity,gas ect...)


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Dang your wife, she needs to prioritize! 

*Show 2*

Terra 2nd
Monk 2nd
Matrix's/Reloaded's CH Osiris - CH of CH
Matrix's/Reloaded's GCH Animatrix - 2nd in CHs

Terra, Ani, Osiris, and Kiddo are all siblings from the same litter. Good weekend for the family collectively. I'm very proud of my little Twiggy Two-Bits.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Congrats Terra for your 1st and 2nd! Congrats to all


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats on whatever you showed whether it's set yet or not.I know you must be very proud of your crew and all the hard work y'all have put in!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

congrats, you must be proud!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lindsay, congratulations on your wins, and the ones to come!! I know you're proud of the Matrix dogs!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Completely proud, especially of Terra. We had a straight 2-3 weeks of rain which made it hard to work dogs, so some of them were a little flat (like Terra). But she's already doing way better in ADBA than in UKC, so I'm very pleased.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Major Congrats Lindsay!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great jobs Lindsay that's awesome


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sam's show
Chute Boxxe Knls won best puppy I am pretty sure

18-24 month old female went to john's whole litter they took all the placements and I am blanking on his knl name.

The 2-3 female was won by Siren's half sister and Typhoon got 2nd place and I cannot remember who took 3rd.

In the 5+ males Monsoon took a 1st place

In Ceasar Davis show
18-24 month females Crush took a 3rd
Siren won her 2-3 year class
Hellboy Siren's littermate won the 2-3 males
Monsoon took 2nd in 5+ males

I do not know the dog who won BIS but Siren won BOO. It was close for BIS and Siren's brother almost won it. That would have been so cool if her brother won BIS and she took BOO. I have to check but I think Siren got her ADBA ch.

It as a fun show and I am happy it was so close! lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Congraats to you and the matrix crew great job.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I got to hear that if Terra had been better conditioned, she would have taken BOO the first show. Damn that 2-3 weeks of straight rain. I couldn't get her out like I wanted. That's okay, show season isn't over. More to come.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Its hard when the weather gets in the way. She looks so good even not in the greatest condition just wait you'll get it all down and blow every ones minds. Find out if your coming down for nationals yet?


----------

